
He shared his sexual preferences with her at a networking event. Her Response - cimmanom
https://medium.com/bra-theory/he-shared-his-sexual-preferences-with-me-at-a-networking-event-this-was-my-response-52609af7f4c3
======
AlaskaCasey
Ugh, as a woman at a lot of these events I’ve experienced many of these
socially awkward man children. A perfect example was some white guy following
my coworker around an event trying to hit on her in Chinese. When she
explained that she’s Korean he STILL tried speaking to her in Chinese until
she went off on him in German (since he couldn’t get the hint when she was
speaking English and to illustrate how obnoxious it is to try to speak to
somebody in a language you know they don’t speak). We quickly left the event
since the guy STILL wouldn’t leave her alone.

------
cimmanom
Full title that didn't fit: He shared his sexual preferences with me at a
networking event. This was my response.

